
The Promise and Price of Cellular Therapies - gringoDan
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/07/22/the-promise-and-price-of-cellular-therapies
======
vikramkr
As someone working in this field, I'm naturally a complete optimist in the
promise of what it had to offer. The work done by june et al is amazing, and
hopefully it is only the first step in what's to come. I do think that with
great time and effort we will be able to tackle these manufacturing issues,
and I'm particularly excited by the promise of applying synthetic biology
tools like genetic logic gates to create more and more powerful cells. Here's
to cautious optimism about the future of cell and gene therapies.

On a different note, look, Penn, I get it. You want "cellicon valley" to
stick. But it's not happening. Stop trying to make "Cellicon valley" happen.
Or at least pick a better name.

